# Drucker Auflösung zu bemerken ??



## PamAndersonFan (30. Oktober 2009)

*Drucker Auflösung zu bemerken ??*

Hallöchen,

mein Drucker ist am Ende, und somit muss ein neuer her.
Bisher hatte ich einen Canon und nun habe ich mich für einen Epson entschieden. Jetzt ist mir bei den technischen Daten aufgefallen, dass der Canon Fotos in 9600x2400dpi und der Epson 5760x1440dpi druckt.

Ist der Unterschied bemerkbar ?? Wir drucken ne Menge Bilder aus, bis zu DIN A4. 

Meine bessere Hälfte legt mich um, wenn die Bilder plötzlicher "schlechter" sind als vorher.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Drucker Auflösung zu bemerken ??*

also, diese 9600 sind schon VERDAMMT viel, das ist mehr als standard. das können auch nur sehr wenige drucker. die 5670x1440 sind auch schon eher viel als "normal" - die allermeisten haben 4800x1200, und auch da sehen fotos auf geeignetem papier sehr gut aus, selbst bei nur 60€-druckern. ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass eure fotos sichtbar schlechter aussehen - dazu müßte das ausgangsmaterial schon sehr sehr gut sein, das papier ebenfalls.

zudem können manche drucker theoretisch mehr, aber wenn man den preis betrachtet... zB dieser canon für 60€ http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a360858.html  hat die sehr hohe auflösung - der druckt aber sicher nicht besser als einer für 100€ mit "nur" 4800x1200... ^^ 

wie groß sind eure fotos denn als jpg, also welche auflösung?

und druckt iht einfach nur fotos aus, vlt. sogar nicht mal auf fotopapier, oder druckt ihr DIN A4-hochglanzprospekte für geschäftskunden?


----------



## hyperionical (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Drucker Auflösung zu bemerken ??*

Die Fotos sind auf dem Canon wirklich gut (habe einen MP620), absolute klasse Qualität.
Ansonsten musst du darauf achten das du dem Drucker auch genug Daten lieferst für deinen Auflösung. So hab ich Probedrucke mit einen 70MP BBild gemacht, man sieht jedes Blatt, auch in der Ferne was für mich gute Druckquali bedeutet.
Weiterer Vorteil ist das du die Canons alle sehr leicht selbst aufüllen kannst (auch mit hochwertigen Tinten), was die Druckkosten extremst senkt.
Würde dir also grundstzlich zum Canon Modell raten.

Welcher Preisrahmen ist den vorgegeben?


----------



## PamAndersonFan (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Drucker Auflösung zu bemerken ??*

Danke für´s erste.

Also ich habe mir als Limit 200,-€ gesetzt. Die Bilder kommen zum großen Teil von einer Canon 400D Digicam. Wie groß das in MB ist kann ich im Moment nicht sagen.

Habe gerade im MediaMarkt diesen hier gesehen: HP Photosmart Premium C309a, Tinte (CC335B) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Der kostet da 229,-€, hat Bluetooth WLan und eine 9600x1200er Auflösung (steht zwar nicht bei geizhals, aber auf der HP Seite).


----------



## hyperionical (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Drucker Auflösung zu bemerken ??*

Gutes Gerät, aber wenn der CD/DVD-Druck für dich nicht wichtig ist würde ich die zum MP620(Link zum Angebot) für 120€ incl. Versand raten. Nachteil des HP-Gerätes ist das bei HP das aufüllen schnell schiefgeht und Orginalpatronen natürlich sehr teuer sind.
Zum CD/DVD-Direktdruck ist nämlich zu sagen das der bei weitem nicht so gut aussieht wie angepriesen (bittere Eigenerfahrung), weshalb ich bei meinen neuen Drucker diese Funktion auch nicht mehr wollte.
Für den MP620 gibt es für 30€ + Versand Ersatzchips für alle Patronen (oder 6,90€ im Einzelkauf) die eine beliebig häufige Wiederbefüllung ohne Verlust von Funktionen wie der Tintenstandsanzeige bringen.

PS: Sorry, wenns ein bissl sehr werberrisch klingt aber seit ich das Geröät hab bin ich über die Möglichkeiten des Gerätes (vor allem auch die Ohne PC) sowie der Druckqualität einfach nur begeistert.


----------



## DarkMo (23. November 2009)

*AW: Drucker Auflösung zu bemerken ??*

huhu, ich überlege auch grade, ob ich mir nicht mal nen drucker zulegen sollte. und der hier (MP620) wurde schon öfters empfohlen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. daher wollt ich gleich mal anknüpfen.

also der hat nen scanner mit dabei, was ganz gut is - hat der auch direkt sone kopierfunktion? und beim schwarz/weis druck, mischt er das schwarz aus den farben zusammen oder nimmt er wirklich nur das schwarz zur hand? und wie is das mit den ersatzchips gemeint? sind das ersatzpatronen oder sind das erst patronen, die man wieder auffüllen kann? also das die mitgelieferten nicht nachfüllbar sind oder so. ich hatte seit jahren nix mehr mit druckern am hut, daher sorry für die vielen fragen, die vllt teils komisch anmuten ^^

achja: kann man größer als din A4 ausdrucken? also muss jed ned auf einem blatt sein, aber wenn er das automatisch auf din A4 splitten würde, das sollte auch noch in ordnung sein ^^ und fotodruck macht der auch? wie is da die qualität (für einen privatanwender der maln paar urlaubsfotos oder familien fotos drucken mag) so? ^^

joa, ich glaub mehr fällt mir grad nich ein.


----------

